# Formatting eCabinets Five Piece Door Breakdown with excel Part 4



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is my latest video on working with eCabinets cut list in excel.





In this video I will show you how I use the replace method as well as the advanced filter unique records only and the SumIfs functions with excel vba. With these three functions I will be able to reduce the door and drawer front part list from over 200 rows of data to less than 100. So be sure to watch the entire video.


----------

